# Cherry as a name???



## gempuppie

I love the sound of the name Cherry for a little girl but I have had mixed responses from people I have asked, ranging from oh how cute to laughing out loud. More people have said that they like, than don't like.

Please could you give totally honest opinions as it's hard to tell peoples honest opinions in real life (not sure if they trying not to hurt my feelings or anything). Her last name would be Potter. 

Also if anyone can think of a good middle name that would be greatly appreciated too.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## teddiebear_hu

I really like the idea of the name. Preferably Cheery, as in Cheerful. The trouble is it will be cause for much name calling. I am one that shrugs my shoulder over those things. I feel that the type of people that put down names, in mean cruel ways, are the ones that would find reason to make fun of about any name. But this one is a bit more unique, then unique. If I am making sense. Maybe you could find a first name you love as much and use Cherry as a middle.


----------



## amelia23

I like it. Maybe at first people would be surprised but I dont see how anyone could really dislike it, it has a nice sound. What about Cherry Blossom as a middle name though that might be too much. Maybe a more normal middle name would be nice maybe 
Cherry Marie
Cherry Helena
Cherry Miranda


----------



## Green Lady

Sorry, but I'm not keen at all. Cherry sets itself for being rude far too easily IMO. That and Cherry Potter sounds quite a bit like Harry Potter! :flower:


----------



## CedarWood

I like it but am not sure - probably better as a middle name. There is the sexual connotation of popping the cherry...
Maybe use it in Italian. French, Japanese - there are probably some pretty forms of Cherry.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I do think Cherry sounds pretty! A nice name for a pet maybe? Not trying to be rude... i def think it sounds nice, so i can see the appeal...

But... kinda sounds like a stripper or porn star name, kinda like "Candy" (but esp. bc of the sexual reference of "popping the cherry")

Also, Cherry Potter & Harry Potter rhyme. Little kids would tease her bc of that... and older kids would tease her bc of the sexual reference.

:nope: A definite no from me, sorry. :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

cherry blossom . I like it.


----------



## discoclare

I like the name, I think it's cute. But I wouldn't personally pick it as I do think it rather lends itself to some teasing of a sexual nature in secondary/high school!


----------



## gempuppie

Ah man how did I overlook popping cherry :dohh:

Thank you everyone for your honesty. As much as I love it I think that the bullying it could cause is just not worth it.

Thank you again for your help :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*i like it *


----------



## LunaRose

I don't like it at all, I think it sounds silly on a person ..

If you like cutesy names .. Maybe something like Poppy, Mia or Daisy?

xx


----------



## bumpno1

aww i think its sweet:flower:


----------



## bumpno1

aww i think its sweet:flower:x


----------



## pandabub

I really like Cherry! Although I could see how it could prompt some teasing...xx


----------



## Miss Boo

When I was a kid, a woman in the town I lived in named cherry married a guy named ? ?? cherry and ended up being named Cherry Cherry - Neil Diamond would have been thrilled!

I'm with the majority, I think it's pretty but as a teacher know how 'inventive' kids can be with their teasing!!! :(


----------



## Heather212

CedarWood said:


> I like it but am not sure - probably better as a middle name. There is the sexual connotation of popping the cherry...
> Maybe use it in Italian. French, Japanese - there are probably some pretty forms of Cherry.


Isn't Sakura=Cherry Blossom in Japanese? That's kind of a nice name too :)


----------



## Miss Boo

Heather212 said:


> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> I like it but am not sure - probably better as a middle name. There is the sexual connotation of popping the cherry...
> Maybe use it in Italian. French, Japanese - there are probably some pretty forms of Cherry.
> 
> 
> Isn't Sakura=Cherry Blossom in Japanese? That's kind of a nice name too :)Click to expand...

I agree! Lovely! :D


----------



## FayeLouise

Cherry is a lovely name but i prefer it spelt Cheri my brothers gf is called that


----------



## Kammmmay

My husband works with someone named cherry ho. But depending on your last name, it might work. I think its cute enough, but i would probably use it as a middle name, since it might make things hard for her in school. :)


----------



## threebirds

I knew a girls years ago called Cherry Ann. Both names were used together and workwd really well. Have you thought about using it with another name?
CherryRose
CherryAnn
CherryMay

Then you have the option of using Cherry as a nickname.

Good luck xx


----------



## babydustcass

When i was younger, i was friends with a girl called Cherry... EVERYone especially the boys joked about popping her Cherry, and after a while it wasn't funny any more by 6th form we called her Chez


----------



## sma1588

sounds cute as a middle name but like some other i like it sounds kinda like harry potter and also it kinda sounds like a dancers nick name


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i love the name cherry, actually it is my mil name and she is very sophisicated and has had a very successful career, i do agree though that the popping cherry and harry potter comments have a point xkx


----------



## izzys_girl

its defintely different, tho i can see alot of people pronouncing it sherry.. (since u have cheryl, and those names like that... )


----------



## rectopathic

My art teacher at college was called 'Cherry' and I've always liked it :)


----------



## summerbreeze8

I really like Cherry Blossom, but unfortunately I don't think it goes well with Potter. X


----------



## bbyno1

I used to know one girl called Cherry and i think the name is very pretty x


----------



## laughingduck

I agree it's a beautiful name but would get a lot of teasing with sexual reference and Harry Potter. What about using it as a middle name? Or maybe you could name her Cherise or something and give her Cherry as a nickname? That way if the teasing is bad or she doesn't like it, she's not stuck with it?


----------



## izzys_girl

laughingduck said:


> I agree it's a beautiful name but would get a lot of teasing with sexual reference and Harry Potter. What about using it as a middle name? Or maybe you could name her Cherise or something and give her Cherry as a nickname? That way if the teasing is bad or she doesn't like it, she's not stuck with it?

good idea..


----------



## Thistledown

I agree with finding a name that sounds a little like Cherry, and using it as a nickname. It would be an adorable nickname for a little girl, and a cute pet name when she's older, but she can mostly stop using it during those ages when teasing is an issue.


----------



## Braven05

Hahah there used to be a show on here when I was a little kid called Punky Brewster and her best friend's name was Cherry!


----------



## pichi

cherry was one of the names i had on my list for my daughter :) her middle name is Blossom too :D


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I agree with the others on saying the name Cherry would be teased a lot.
Maybe you can use Cherry as a middle name? You could dress her in red & call her your little Cherry,that would be cute when she's little.


----------



## nkbapbt

I love the name Cherry...but as a nickname. Kids can be pretty cruel! And cherry popping and Cherry Potter...or Cherry Blossom Potter...it's just asking for trouble sadly. 

I love cute names, but they would never fly where I live. Names like Daisy, Cherry, and even like Summer...would be made fun of. Which sucks! Because I adore Daisy and Poppy!


----------



## GypsyDancer

i LOVE the name cherry!
theres a tv presenter on bbc three called Cherry and i never once thought..oh she must get teased alot..and she comes across as very bubbly and happy so im assuming her names never bothered her..
i think its a lovely name and while i can see that some kids would tease it..kids are going to tease another kid about ANYTHING! 
if it isnt someones name..itll be something else..thats kids for you..
if an adult was to make fun of it..well then theyre just prats..
if you like it..go for it..personally i think its a lovely name..
i think cherry blossom is beautiful..i wanted blossom as a middle name if id have had a girl.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think Cherry is really pretty, but if you're worried about teasing then I'd definitely go for something which can be shortened to Cherry. I had a friend at school called Cheryl, but we all called her Cherry. I'm sure there are lots of pretty names which can be organically shortened to Cherry.


----------



## abc123x

Not liking the sexual remarks that will be made when she is a teenager.

Maybe call her Charlotte and Cherry for short? Or something else if could be a nickname for. You could also just give her a different name and call her cherry, but I feel strongly that she'll resent the name. Just my opinion.


----------



## dan-o

Everyone calls my grandma 'Cherry' instead of her real name, in fact, most people think it IS her real name lol! 

I love it, unique & cute. x


----------

